# ابحث عن ماكينات للاعاده تدوير الورق والكرتون



## mohmedabd (1 أبريل 2006)

تحياتى للقائمين على الموقع الاستراتيجى
ابحث عن موقع او افاده حول مشروع للاعاده تدوير مخلفات الورق والكرتون حول طريقه التدوير واماكن شراء الالات واسعارها
لكم منى جزيل الشكر
mohmedabd*************


----------



## mohemmed gad (25 أبريل 2013)

+++++++++++1


----------

